# Finally a big walleye on one of my lures



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Spent the last week at Erie doing some walleye fishing. We had some terrible weather and the fishing was way down from what it has been but we still managed to get out and ice a few walleye. I tried my hand at making a few walleye lures last year but hadn't really had a chance to test them much. Tuesday was the first chance we had to fish so I put out a crawler harness on one rod and one of my lures on the other.

I caught a few junk fish on the harness before my inside rod with the lure got hit. I was running it behind a big dipsey on a 1 setting back 90 feet when it went off. I knew it was a nice fish when it started taking drag but didn't think it would be my biggest walleye to date at 31" long. My previous best was 28 1/2".

I think my brother in law got a picture of the fish but I haven't seen it yet. The lure is the 2nd one up from the bottom, I knew it would be a good color because I think I copied it from DownRiver, lol.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Good job, nothing like cathing fish on your own lure!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey, congrats on the big eye. and that is a good looking lure. it should catch alot of fish.
sherman


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Way to go! That's a great feeling.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats!!! That's a big eye. Very nice looking baits!


----------

